# wine rack



## sander (Jan 29, 2008)

I am looking to build this wine rack. The dimensions say it is 28 3/4" wide. I see there are 9 boards on each shelf and 8 spaces in between. I can't really tell if the slats are the same width as the boards. If they are my guess is the boards and spaces are 1.5 inches wide. Anyone have plans and suggestions for something similar to this.

http://winerackshop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=90Hhttp://winerackshop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=90H


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

I went through this exercise a couple of years ago when I built my wine cellar. I priced the wood to build racks for the cellar, and got quotes from various companies that sold "some assembly required" racking.

Turned out that buying racks was less expensive than building them. So unless you got a great deal on some wood for the rack, or if you're doing this just to do it (which is very cool :icon_cool, I'd buy rather than make a wine rack.

One problem with off-the-shelf wine racks is that often times the "bays" are too small for some bottles (like Champagne bottles)

Here's where I got mine:

http://www.rosehillwinecellars.com/


----------



## sander (Jan 29, 2008)

You are exactly right. I just bought 151 bf of 1x2 oak and it cost 151 dollars. I want to do this to get my mind off of work so I am going to go ahead and do this myself.


----------

